# Celebrating the 2020 Election



## Lin (Nov 9, 2020)

Apologies in advance to any avid Trump supporters. What did y'all think about this year's election?

Where I'm at, people seemed ridiculously happy, shooting off fireworks and whatnot.

I'm just glad things didn't go down the shitter with a full on coup or any shit like that.


----------



## souslespaves (Nov 9, 2020)

there's still plenty of time for weirdness. hopefully we get a smooth uneventful transition and the more progressive wing of the democratic party and the people can hold the new administration responsible for some positive change.


----------



## Omightydarkone (Nov 9, 2020)

Seemed kind of rigged tbh. I'm not for either of them but I was watching where some of the mail votes came in and like 136,000 came in for biden and not 1 came in for Trump and that was just suspect to me. They are all crooks either way. Biden just openly sniffs women and children on television which is a bit odd to me. I also have a lot of colored friends that refused to vote for biden because of his racist comment. Plus they are doing a recount because apparently a lot of dead people have cast votes for biden as well as a lot of votes have disappeared. Who knew we were so corrupt 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Avani (Nov 10, 2020)

Crazy times, the political shit show. Not even American but the result affects us too in Australia, a mad man with no fucks to give on the way outta office could pick a fight with China. Would I ever fight a Chinese person? Of course not (only in self-defence I fight) and they don't wanna fight me either because it's our government, not us, as with all wars and conflicts the ones who declare the battle and yet never fight it themselves, and definitely never send their kids to fight it. War declared by those that won't fight, but send other's children into the night.


----------



## superphoenix (Nov 10, 2020)

Trump supporters on MY anarchist site? It's more common than you might think.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Nov 10, 2020)

Happy to see Trump on the way out. Not so happy to have the lady who used to illegally fly military drones over my old neighborhood become vp.


----------



## MFB (Nov 10, 2020)

Apolitical here.
But I can now say in all honesty I've done blow with the president's daughter.


----------



## Barf (Nov 10, 2020)

MFB said:


> Apolitical here.
> But I can now say in all honesty I've done blow with the president's daughter.


Please tell me it was either off her ass or titties.


----------



## MFB (Nov 10, 2020)

Barf said:


> Please tell me it was either off her ass or titties.


I really wish. This was 20 years ago. She was too cute and such a mess, which annoyingly is always very attractive to me.

Alas, I barely knew her, only she was Bidens daughter really. I went to college in Wilmington DE, pal'd around w some doods that knew her people from Archmere HS and ended up at some of the same parties/chillers.

It was also my first introduction to partying with rich people. Movies are right. They had alllll the drugs, and boobage.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 11, 2020)

Omightydarkone said:


> I was watching where some of the mail votes came in and like 136,000 came in for biden and not 1 came in for Trump



That's what happens when you tell your cult followers to vote in person because mail in voting is "a massive fraud"


Omightydarkone said:


> I also have a lot of colored friends



🤦‍♂️ ...seriously? Wow.



Omightydarkone said:


> Plus they are doing a recount because apparently a lot of dead people have cast votes for biden as well as a lot of votes have disappeared.



No, they havent. And the reason they are doing a recount is because the count was almost too close to call in some areas. Seriously, the only place to get that 'dead people' comment is FAUX or Infowars....so...dont use those as 'sources' of information.

I am glad this is over. I'm glad the wanna-be fascist isnout of office....that being said, fuck Biden too. This will be nothing but a watered down version of the Obama presidency.

If Biden can no longer hold office, and Harris becomes president, the only thing I hope for is her to return back to her more progressive roots and name Sanders as a VP, lol. But, it'll ne er happen.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Nov 11, 2020)

Kamala rich girl from Berkeley who made her career locking up non-violent drug offenders in a 3 strike state. What progressive roots?


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 11, 2020)

Beegod Santana said:


> Kamala rich girl from Berkeley who made her career locking up non-violent drug offenders in a 3 strike state. What progressive roots?



Sorry, I didnt mean roots. Not sure why I said that, her roots are shit. I meant her 'stance' in the primaries.


----------



## Barf (Nov 11, 2020)

https://thehardtimes.net/culture/op...W2MFwQemeNGDMOfVM_--JyPh8b-qjE7lB7cai7VuBdZF8


----------



## Glass Roads (Nov 17, 2020)

I feel like Biden is the lesser of the two evils that had a chance of winning, but I can really do without the whole 'Biden won! Were saved!' that I hear from the same people acknowledging Biden is still one of the evils.
Like great we aren't gonna have some obvious corporate fascist as president, but I'm not excited to have the old school corporate schill military colonizing democrats either.
I also feel like everyone who claims Trump to be a fascist, and thinks they can just vote him out, doesn't understand how fascism works historically. Looks like he's already planning with all the people he is firing and replacing. We'll see how it plays out.


----------



## perapeteticSolitude (Dec 7, 2020)

An upside of being an outlaw is not having to give a fuck about who the president is. I liked trump as a president solely for the fact that it’s hilarious that he became president. Biden seems like a limp noodle, but whatever. That Harris lady seems like she’ll be wearing the pants in the White House. I don’t know shit about her politics, but I know she said she smoked pot listening to Tupac in college which doesn’t make any sense based on her age.. like yo you don’t have to lie to kick it. I’ve heard some other shady shit about her, but who fucking cares? I was born during the Reagan administration, no president has ever made everyone happy and has managed to alienate most of, if not all of their supporters in one way or another. Fuck em all and their illusion of choice elections. I like David Ickes reptilian shapeshifter theory, it’s more fun and as legit as any any garbage a politician says anyway. As long as the world doesn’t end before I get some serious hours in on cyberpunk 2077 in a couple days I’ll be happy.


----------

